# Pedigree thoughts and opinions



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Hope to be getting a puppy soon out of Iron von den Wolfen and Fiona von Wendelin. 

I am looking for an active dog to do PSA with but first and foremost be a very active and loyal family companion. This is my 3rd GSD but first WL. 

I would love anyone's thoughts and opinions on the pedigree and breeding . 

Thanks !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eros is throwing very consistently. I have a son and have trained with others. They all seem to have great grips, nice possession and clear heads.

I don't know anything about the mother.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pedigree for litter 

Line-breeding for the progency of Iron von den Wolfen and Fiona Von Wendelin


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The other Iron von den Wolfen litter that was linebred on Pike threw a liver colored puppy. The puppies out of Iron that I know of are very capable of working, but I know nothing of the mother line.


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

The puppy I'm getting will have Pike and Tom in the pedigree. Mom and dad are both amazing working dogs right now. Grandma has a herding CH title and a few other things.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> linebred on Pike threw a liver colored puppy.


I've heard this about linebreeding on Pike before. I think there was a discussion on the IPO page on Pike.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Iron is a nice dog.....I just bred a titled female to him - but without any linebreeding at all....biggest drawback is that I won't get any sables because both parents are blacks.

Lee


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Iron is a nice dog.....I just bred a titled female to him - but without any linebreeding at all....biggest drawback is that I won't get any sables because both parents are blacks.
> 
> Lee


 Lee ,
I know it depends a great deal on the female but do you see Iron as "sporty" or can bring some real aggression again depending on the female I guess.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Again, the whole pedigree has to be considered.....and the female as well.....

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted Deb directly to ask about Eros?


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Again, the whole pedigree has to be considered.....and the female as well.....
> 
> Lee


 Any thoughts/opinions based on this particular female and what that may bring?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

will send you PM.....

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is another litter with Eros in Canada right now. It's a repeat litter. Word is super nice puppies the first time. If you want to know where, you could contact Deb or Jody and ask.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> There is another litter with Eros in Canada right now. It's a repeat litter. Word is super nice puppies the first time. If you want to know where, you could contact Deb or Jody and ask.


Thanks Jax,
Already put a deposit down for the litter I mentioned. Just waiting for pregnancy confirmation this week! Fingers crossed . I may still reach out to Deb to learn more about Eros though. So far I hear nothing but great things ! I did get some valuable perspectives from this board also.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eros is a great dog. I have one of his sons. I've watched him trained, I've watched him complete. I've interacted with him. I've trained with more of his progeny from other dams. They are all nice dogs. He passes his great grip down to all his kids. 

I hear the female in this Canada litter is sharp. I have no doubt you'll get a nice pup.

And I'm sure Deb would be happy to tell you about Eros and his abilities.


----------

